# Secondary Infertility



## beckie14 (Feb 21, 2012)

HI all,
I am 32 years old F I have a beautiful thirteen years six months old daughter.She was conceive naturally my husband and I we are trying for our second child,his sperm count is too low.
I visit a friend yesterday in the hospital she had a beautiful baby girl. The funny thing is I do not go around Baby's I was not jealous I was more thinking what my second child would look like.


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad to hear you weren't too jealous hun as that's a common problem when desperate to have a child yourself!

good luck xx


----------

